# Night crate training



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've read most of the topics of crate training here and have tried many of the tips people have listed with my 9 week old boy Bentley. Since day 1 Bentley is a huge suck who craves attention. Even when he falls asleep for a nap on the rug, he will make sure he is touching my feet. This brings me to the problem of night time crating.he cried bloody murder for hours on end the last few nights until I finally cave and bring him to my bed (I know this is not allowed of you're trying to crate train but it was starting to affect my work since I was too tired to function). He sleep like a little angel in my bed and will wake me up once per night to go for a potty break then will go right back to sleep until about 6-630a. No accidents thus far as he has been really good at waking me up. 

During the day whe. I go to work he has little issue going in his crate because he knows I'm leaving for work. He spends about 3 hours in the crate in the am, then I have someone come for about 2 hours mid day then he goes back in for 2 more hours until I get home from work. He barely cries during this day time crating process and seems to accept it. But it's a totally different story at night. 

My question is, by letting him sleep in my room at night, am I going to be fostering any future problems? Ie-dominance issues? We both sleep so much better and longer when he is with me and I am to the point where I I feel like by forcing him to sleep in th crate I am working against his personality rather than with it. 

Amy thoughts/suggestions would be much appreciated!

Side note-he will always be crated during the day when he is alone, I am scrtictly just referring to night time crating.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

It is really dependent on if you want your pup in bed or really do the crate training.

I get it - we had many sleepless nights. We got ear plugs and turned on fans to drown out the sounds. You need to do what is right for you. I will tell you this - the screaming in the crate is temporary. Our Ruby was a nightmare and we didn't get much sleep for the first few weeks. I will tell you if you do the crate all night, then you won't need to get up to let the little guy out. You may be starting a pattern where he wants to go out every night.

There are many posts on the forum about everyone's struggles on night time crate training. The common theme is lack of sleep and a pup screaming. Those who stick with it usually find their pup settling eventually. Others give in and let them in bed.....the choice is up to you.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

If you want to night crate train you have to let him cry until he stops. The best way to stop the crying is to get him very tired, playing and a long walk before bed. You can never take him out when he whines or he will keep doing it because he knows he will be let out. It only takes a few weeks, you just have to deal with it. My second Vizsla Ares only took a week and a half before he stoped. It's not that hard, and if you let that get to you wait until he is no longer a tired little puppy all the time and is a crazy hellion. Self control is key. 

Training weather it is with the crate or any thing else is something that youare going to have to be very consistant with. In my opinion the crate is most llikely the easiest thing you are going to have to deal with (other than Sit, Down, and Stay).


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Cute picture... 

No, no and no, you will not foster anything except piece of mind. Put the crate in your room   

We had his large wire crate in the master since day one and never, ever had any dominance issues. That is up to proper training. 
They are born with humans around, usually inside the house. Usually, in the family room and they suffer if the bond is broken. They spend their life in close proximity to humans, Velcro... All the way. 

Btw, some are born in a dog barn. That, just makes them more doggie... Our little spaniel mix was an outside dog up to 3 months, when we took over. Had to work long and hard to develop the Velcro instinct in her. She just wanted to be by herself. Bark at everything, provide for herself, shelter included. The only thing she took from us was food .... Gotcha, food was the key... We hugged and hugged her and then fed 
Soon enough, she became a Velcro dog, just like our V.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Melissa_DT

If you want to let him sleep with you that's entirely your decision, and as far as I know the folks on the forum that do have dogs that share the bed with them haven't had any more, or less problems.

I would however strongly encourage you to crate train him. If you ever have to travel with him, it is the safest way for him to travel. 
Should you ever need to put him on an airplane he will have to be in a crate. The more he is used to the crate, the better off he is on an airplane.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I think I am leaning towards letting him sleep with me at nights. It seems to make him more calm and better behaved during the day and also makes him go in his crate no problem when I leave for work since he just had an entire night of being by my side. I have been approaching it as a privilege instead of a right in terms of training. I make him wait before going into my room until I enter first and invite him in. Likewise with the bed, he is not allowed to jump up until invited, and of he whines I make him wait a little longer until he is silent and then I invite him up. This was a tip my vet gave me in order to avoid any potential dominance issues, to reinforce that it is my space he is sharing with me, not the other way around. 

Gunnr- I will definitely be keeping up with the crate training and continue with my positive reinforcement training. He will spend a few hours each day in his crate while I work. This has been going a lot smoother since he is not in it at nights. I was getting the feeling like it was too much crate time for him - crate all night with the exception of one or two potty breaks and then Out for an hour in the am for feeding and a walk then Right back in for 3 hours when I leave for work.


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Melissa DT: 

Just curious how the nights are going. Afton, 12 weeks, sleeps with my sons or hubby and I - bed surfing! With the boys at school all day, they longed for sharing quiet (reading) time before bed. Once Afton was snuggled up against one of my boys, well... What could I do but smile! Life is short! 

Our Afton would probably 'rest' longer if he was in a crate downstairs. Maybe we would never have an accident upstairs, and maybe we would all rest longer - but the sweet bonding still wins out!

Also, like you, mornings are busy... I hate the thought of crating all night, getting busy getting 3 kids off to school, then crating during my work/erranding responsibilities.

Blessings to you!


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Happyhappyhappy said:


> Melissa DT:
> 
> Just curious how the nights are going. Afton, 12 weeks, sleeps with my sons or hubby and I - bed surfing! With the boys at school all day, they longed for sharing quiet (reading) time before bed. Once Afton was snuggled up against one of my boys, well... What could I do but smile! Life is short!
> 
> ...


Hi Happy,

The nights have been going great. He sleeps in the bed with me and most nights he sleeps through the entire night without needing a bathroom break now (he is almost 15 weeks). Most mornings I actually have to wake him up! He never once had an accident in my room during the night as he is really great at waking me up when he needs to go pee. 

I don't regret the decision to let him sleep in my room at all. It worked out great and i think it's fair to say that both of us are happy with the result! 

He has also taken to his crate no problems during the day and doesn't bark or cry when I leave for work. All in all I am pleased with the results!


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

So glad! There is something about the evening rest, calm bonding? Who knows! But, it was similar for us - close evening contact seemed to expedite the connection! I feel so fortunate that this works for us!

Blessings!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I foresee some turbulence ahead.... They may be cute and cuddly now but make no mistake these grow up to be powerful dogs. 

The crate serves as a dog den they will always seek out a place in your house that serves the purpose.. Perhaps in a corner or under a desk... Even now as they are sleeping by your side, they dig in the sheets or dig next to you. They need their den more than you do.
Unless you plan on digging a hole on your bedroom floor, place the dog in His own quiet place and let it rest.

Later, once the dog fully broken (obedience) then it can earn freedom. 
Right now, you have the upper hand, choose what's right for the dog 
http://leerburg.com/120.htm
http://leerburg.com/groundwork.htm


----------

